

What if you're not that great? - lordkinboat

Reading HN I often get the impression that there are a hell of a lot of bright individuals out there creating amazing things seemingly out of thin air. But I have a question: what if you're not that great?<p>A very brief background: I'm about to finish a CS degree. I had an internship for a CPU designer which (in my own words) was disastrous: I barely learned any code or design, instead I learned  the damage a poor manager can do. In short, I don't really know what I don't know. I'm more interested in what I can learn than what I've learned while at school. I'm still finding my way.<p>With that in mind, back to the main question: I haven't created a world-changing web app nor do I have bucket loads of experience in projects or languages.<p>Is there a place for a hard-working, "jack of all trades, master of none" type person?
======
sidewinder
For every "rockstar" programmer there are many more "average Joes" and I think
that's ok. I'm a "jack of all trades, master of none" type person too, mainly
because I like learning about many things but haven't spent enough time in any
to become the expert (but I'm getting there). My advice is to find a field
that seems interesting and jump in. Figure out who the expert programmers are,
what makes them great and emulate them. You only stay average if you choose
not to learn and grow.

~~~
sidewinder
I meant to add that the only difference in any field between average and
expert is passion and time.

~~~
lordkinboat
Great line, thanks!

------
thoughtcriminal
Self-doubt and fear... Those two feelings will be your friends if you take the
time to know them. But are you willing to make that journey? Are you willing
to make the sacrifices to be great?

It's sounds like you want assurances now, before pouring in the years of work,
sweat and failures. You want guarantees and validation now, then you'll
commit? Is that how you want it?

Just know this: patience is greater than understanding. You need patience
first. Be okay with uncertainty. Even the things you think you know aren't so.

P.S. Patience is greater than understanding. This sentence hit me hard. It's
also the answer to something I'm struggling with. Time to take my own
medicine.

~~~
lordkinboat
Interesting, thanks.

I posed the question more as a realistic observation: I haven't changed the
world with technology x or web app y, so I accept that I probably won't. I'm
OK with this, I'm just wondering what is out there for someone like me: your
average joe!

What I'm interested in is the stories and experiences of those people who are
in the background or aren't the star of the show. My question was vague as
hell, though - so all responses read!

~~~
thoughtcriminal
I think that answer was more for me than anyone else. It was something I
needed to hear.

